# My Wind Quintet



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This is the Wind Quintet I play with. We are called "Quintessence" and we are all school band directors so we aren't fantastic full time performers. We have a lot of fun though playing for students and giving master classes on chamber music. I'm the balding horn player flubbing all the notes. 






This is a Wind Quintet piece I composed for us called "Fireflies" (we were playing at a church while people were coming in).






"I hope you will enjoy it.......because if you don't there's absolutely nothing I can do about it." - Victor Borge.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I really do like it, somehow it reminds me of something. ( no offence intended)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I really do like it, somehow it reminds me of something. ( no offence intended)


None taken.  Peter Schickele once said "Some of the most famous pieces in the world sound very familiar......."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Olias said:


> None taken.  Peter Schickele once said "Some of the most famous pieces in the world sound very familiar......."


Very wise words spoken by Mr. Schickele .


----------

